# Assembling hive bodies



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

How do you hold the boards when assembling hive bodies?

[This message has been edited by magnet-man (edited August 30, 2004).]


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I made a jig to hold the parts in place.

It is a board that is about four inches larger than the box with two inch boards fastened around the edges to hold the box tight and square while I screw the parts together.

I order my boxes without the holes prepunched as they tend not to be in the proper place anyway. I drill/countersink for the screws, apply the Gorilla glue, set the box in the box jig, and apply the screws.


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

Gorilla Glue, best stuff ever...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm with Bullseye.


----------



## Flewster (Nov 3, 2003)

Are screws better?

------------------
You have to stop and smell the roses......but please watch out for my bees.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The best is glue and screws but to do this correctly rquires drilling a countersunk pilot hole for each screw. The easiest and quickest is a staple gun or a nail gun.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Only Bullseye Bill answered the questions. Everyone else who left post needs to answer how you do it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Make a jig just like a frame nailing jig only wide enough for more than one box and long enough for a Lanstroth box instead of a frame.


----------



## Hillbillynursery (Nov 13, 2003)

I made a square box minus one of the short sides. I make my boxes with the lap joint which alows me to glue each piece and I use a bar clamp to hold it in place while I drill and screw them together.


----------



## ekrouse (Aug 26, 2004)

I made a jig as well. Took a piece of plywood about 4 inches bigger than a hive body. Attached edges to two sides using glue and screws (long side and short side, not opposite). The other two sides I attached 4 wedge shaped blocks with about 1/4 extra space (two per side. Like a door stop on it's side). Then I simply put the four hive sides in the jig once joints are glued and snug them up tight by tapping additional wedges in between the hive body and the wedges glued to the jig. Not only do the hive bodies come out perfectly square, but the tapped in wedges make extremely tight joints without using pipe clamps.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

No jigs here. I apply titebond II, tap the fingers together, throw on a couple of bar clamps while I nail it with a 15 guage 2.5" finish nailer. Once nailed, the clamps come off before the glue dries. I check for square while clamped. Only takes a few minutes per box.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I cut 2 pieces of 3/4 inch plywood to the inside demensions and insert them in the top and bottom of the boxes. This will make all the corners uniform and square if you cut the pieces right. Then I remove the plywood and set the box out to dry while I build another
Clint

------------------
Clinton Bemrose
just South of Lansing Michigan


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

I don't make that many hive bodies so I have not yet made a jig. I glue and use a rachet tie-down to hold the body until the glue dries. 

Thanks for the ideas! Time to make my jig.


----------



## Hillbillynursery (Nov 13, 2003)

The problem with the strap is it pulls from one side and gets the box out of square. I have some cheap hand squeeze bar clamps for lack of know what they call them. They release easy and are quickly tightened. I put 12 boxes together in 30 minutes with my jig and clamps.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Hillbillynursery, I have had that problem and you have to fidle with it. Major pain in the ???. Now that I have to make 50 boxes I will be making a jig.

[This message has been edited by magnet-man (edited September 06, 2004).]


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

I question need for a jig. I have an open pot of glue with a glue brush. I put the two shortest pieces together and brush glue on both edges, then set them aside. Then I pick up the longer sides, put them together, brush on the glue, then assemble, use a rubber mallet if needed to get them to go togehter. Then I pick up my staple gun and have it stapled in a flash. 

at this point the glue is still not set. So I have a big carpenter's square. If it is not square (and 70% of the time it is) I simply put the box on one corner and smack it with the mallet to get it to go square.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>I question need for a jig.

The reason for me to use a jig is that the screws I use do not bend like your staples, so the box does not flex like yours does.

If I try to bend mine after screwing it, it will not change shape, it goes right back to the shape it was in when it was screwed together.


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Good point Bill. I am sure the screws are better. my world would fall apart without drywall screws! I don't hvae much experience on longevity of my system. Maybe I should start screwing around more!


----------

